# $656 day



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

50 gallon A.O. Smith lasted 14 years with no problems, no maintenance whatsoever, high pressure *90+ pounds* the whole time.


He bought a 50 gallon Conservationist, a lot taller and we had to rework the double wall B vent config. Capped it, fabbed a 4 to 3" connector and made it work

I "should" of put that expansion tank between the tank and valve but this was a sunday call and this job SUCKED!!! Not one of those pipes were level or straight, did the best I could. 

That heater is shimmed with granite sticks. The gas line is not crooked; don't know why it's like that in the second pic.

All I can say is I'm glad it's over with. Guy was a top dog salesman for Mercedes-Benz...he was even taller than me. 

I'm 6'6" and the ceiling height was 6'. Horrible job and so glad it's over with. Upsold PRV/EXP tank and I have roughly $69 in materials in this job today. 

The staircase down to this hole was 24" wide and you had to walk backwards down the steps. He had the new one down there but it took both of us to get the old one out. Comments, criticism, fire away! I got paid!




I had to seal that draft diverter hood temporarily to get that 30' of B vent up the side of house warmed up to draw. Once the pipe warmed it took off, sounded like a jet engine sucking the exhaust gases out of there. Draft gauge showed 800fpm's after we got it going.


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

very nice, what part of the country do you work in? im just curious, i saw the dunbar sticker on the tank, there is a dunbar mechanical around here in ann arbor michigan.


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

im 6'-7' i know those low cielings all to well. only thing is i wish you could have talked him into replaceing that saddle valve. i wont harp on it because i know you can kick my . and it was a sunday call. other than that, out of the park dunbar.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey Dunbar, good job big guy.

You don't have earthquake straps....oh wait.........yeah, it could happen!

The t&p line goes down to the floor, what if it pops off? is there a floor drain or sump near by, since your in a basement??

clean work!


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

WELL DONE !! I like ( and do ) the fact that you put the install date in Sharpie on the side !

I LOVE that !!

Cal


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Kyle181 said:


> very nice, what part of the country do you work in? im just curious, i saw the dunbar sticker on the tank, there is a dunbar mechanical around here in ann arbor michigan.


 
Northern Kentucky. 

Years ago I was offered 10 grand for my domain name and turned it down. 

Nice offer but it's the most important tool in my bag. :thumbsup:

I'm helping out a fellow from canada by outlinking his site so missed hits make it to him.


If you saw the link, I made it look like I have a Canada Division. :whistling2:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

mjcoleman said:


> im 6'-7' i know those low cielings all to well. only thing is i wish you could have talked him into replaceing that saddle valve. i wont harp on it because i know you can kick my . and it was a sunday call. other than that, out of the park dunbar.


 

Good eye dude! How did you see that with that image so small? 


I saw the saddle valve and I knew it needed to be replaced, but between the total rework, the unbelievable pain I was dealing with about 4 hours in was tremendous. That's when you just stop taking pain pills because it's not working anymore.

Caught me right between the shoulder blades and I'm still F'd up from sunday. I took off today *tuesday* and slept till 1pm, the body is telling me a good night sleep tonight and I'll be rippin'/rarin' to go. I gauge the ability to work by when the numbness leaves my hands. :blink:


I can't kick nobody's ass, but I can eat more twinkies than any man has ever seen.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> Hey Dunbar, good job big guy.
> 
> You don't have earthquake straps....oh wait.........yeah, it could happen!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Rob. State of KY requires termination to within 2" of the floor, I gauge off the shoe. There's actually a floor drain within 10' of this heater along with a sump pit near that. I believe the furnace had a condensate pump on it which kicked off alarm bells when I saw that. 

If there was no floor drain, I would of had to pipe that T&P indirect to a laundry tub or jot a wye off washing machine standpipe with the proper Air Gap distance between drain and opening. 


IF, we ever have a strong earthquake in my state again, *last one was early 80's, 3.1* They'll require earthquake straps and flexi's if property damage or death results in the water heater disconnecting.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Cal said:


> WELL DONE !! I like ( and do ) the fact that you put the install date in Sharpie on the side !
> 
> I LOVE that !!
> 
> Cal


 
I try to do that to all my installs, just so when I post the picture on my website, I can peer at the image, recall the job and then follow-up with postcard that reads:


HOW MANY STEAK DINNERS CAN
A PLUMBER BUY REPLACING A 
WATER HEATER?​ 
(flip card over)​ 


NONE​ 
IF YOU DRAIN YOUR WATER HEATER
ONCE A YEAR.​ 
CALL US TO PROTECT YOUR INVESTMENT​ 


That gas line, even though it isn't crooked when I left it, is bugging the piss out of me in that picture. If I could photoshop I'd figure out how to change it. Dammit!!


----------

